# GF-16 Build



## Gramps

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

I've always loved this design, heck even got a set of the plans! Looks like you're moving on darn quickly, how long from layout to frames in? Do you plan to tab in the bulkheads and then do the exterior glass?

Looking forward to the progress.


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks gramps. I really dig the old school look of these boats to. 
I have about 12 hrs into it I reckon. The building notes say to tac glue the frames in then flip it and tape or stitch the bottom on. Then flip it again and glass the inside and finally another flip to glass the outside and bottom... Lotta flipping going on. 
I have really enjoyed the building process so far, I'm sure that will change come fairing time.


----------



## permitchaser

Looking Gooood Bro


----------



## Stormchaser

I'll be following this thread. I looked at ordering a set of plans, but then decided with my schedule, it'd take 10 years to complete. I was going to build a different hull, but not too complex. 

Did you order the materials with the plans, or did you buy them yourself elsewhere?


----------



## BayStYat

Hawk, 

man post it up!  all the other boats are over priced for the same objective anyway.

you have skills man


I will be flowing this!!!!


----------



## Godzuki86

Looks good! You guys are braver (more brave ) than I. Hope you paint it garnet and gold! ;D


----------



## tomahawk

> I'll be following this thread.  I looked at ordering a set of plans, but then decided with my schedule, it'd take 10 years to complete.  I was going to build a different hull, but not too complex.
> 
> Did you order the materials with the plans, or did you buy them yourself elsewhere?


I'm pretty local to them so I got the materials from Bateau.


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks Permit, Bay and GZ. 
No garnet, not sure how well it would hold up. I do have a gallon of satin/hot rod black left from a truck project but I'm undecided on any colors at this point.


----------



## Gramps

Tomahawk - just thought about it last night, where do you plan to install the gas tank? Now's the time to add a bulkead, cheat the dimensions or add reinforcements. If I recall, a few guys on Bateau had a heck of a time working inside that middle box to install fittings after everything was glassed up.


----------



## tomahawk

> Tomahawk - just thought about it last night, where do you plan to install the gas tank? Now's the time to add a bulkead, cheat the dimensions or add reinforcements.  If I recall, a few guys on Bateau had a heck of a time working inside that middle box to install fittings after everything was glassed up.


The fuel is going up front. I'm going to glass a chase in for the fuel line, lights and pre wire for a TM. I have no plans for a TM right now just going to pre-rig just in case.


----------



## tomahawk

Nothing photo worthy to report. I got the frames glued in yesterday. Next up rubrail. Baby steps...


----------



## jdpber1

off to a great start


----------



## tomahawk

What are your opinions on the recessed cooler? I like the idea of it like on the Ankona's. The center seat is where I was thinking.
Like so:









Got the rubrails primed and ready to laminate:


----------



## tomahawk

Today I spliced the bottom panel together and epoxy primed the 1x I'm using for cleats.


----------



## iFly

> OK, here goes. I debated about putting this up on here...
> I'm building a Bateau Garvey 16 stitch and glue...


First time I saw that design I thought, what a joke. That was many many years ago. Every Garvey that I have looked at since that initial assessment has proven me wrong. Do a search of that boat and look at the faces of the guys that are using that boat design. Your boat is looking like just one more excellent build. Sorry, you had hesitation in posting.


----------



## tomahawk

> OK, here goes. I debated about putting this up on here...
> I'm building a Bateau Garvey 16 stitch and glue...
> 
> 
> 
> First time I saw that design I thought, what a joke. That was many many years ago. Every Garvey that I have looked at since that initial assessment has proven me wrong. Do a search of that boat and look at the faces of the guys that are using that boat design. Your boat is looking like just one more excellent build. Sorry, you had hesitation in posting.
Click to expand...

Thanks iFly. I'm pretty happy with how its going so far. It is a well designed skiff and I'm having a ton of fun with it.


----------



## tomahawk

Glued the cleats up today for the decks and mid-seat.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Awesome Job Tomahawk! Sweet and simple  . You'll be slimin' her soon at this rate. Heavy on those pics.


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks Shalla. That means allot coming from you with the awesome high tech work you are doing.

Today I temporarily secured the decks and mid seat top and glued on the port side rubrail. Need more clamps


----------



## oysterbreath

This is turning out to be a pretty sweet build. The GF-16 is a nice design. I don't consider builds like this to be any less admirable than the "high tech" builds. Especially when well executed like this one. I'm glad you decided to share! Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## Brett

> Need more clamps!


That line sounds real familiar for some reason. :

Don't mind me, I'm just enjoying the show. [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Never apologize for your choice in boats to build. That is a great hull design. You are doing good work. Keep it up.

Nate


----------



## Gramps

[smiley=waiting.gif]

It's been 2 days, I need more boat building! Haha. Looking nice and clean Tomahawk! Have you made the decision on the center box & cooler setup?


----------



## tomahawk

> [smiley=waiting.gif]
> 
> It's been 2 days, I need more boat building! Haha. Looking nice and clean Tomahawk!  Have you made the decision on the center box & cooler setup?


Thanks for the kind words from everyone.

No, no decisions on the cooler. I see how these builds get bogged down when you don't have a concrete plan of action. Still debating on extending the rear deck forward, poling platform (building vs buying & permanent vs removable. If I go permanent I almost have to extend the rear deck) same with grab bar and putting electrical in the boat or not. I'm almost to the point I'm gonna have to make some decisions.

I'm still laminating rubrails, two more layers on the starboard side and I'm ready to flip it and put the bottom on. Nothing really photo worthy.


----------



## tomahawk

Finished up the rubrails today. Next up flip it , stitch the bottom on, flip it again and glass the inside...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> Nothing really photo worthy.


Wash your mouth out with soap ;D!


----------



## tomahawk

Well she's got a bottom now. Next up is to flip it and fillet and glass the inside.


----------



## tomahawk

Made a little progress last night. I laid the fillets in, taped and laid the cloth in the bow compartment, all wet on wet. No pic yet. Kind of a milestone with my first big chunk of glassing. It went ok I guess but took allot longer than I thought it would. I had one batch of resin cook off because I mixed it too soon, doh :. Live and learn.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Look forward to them pics...Glad it went well for ya', that won't be the last batch to cook of on ya'


----------



## trplsevenz

The more juice you have in the pot, the faster it will kick. If you mix a large batch, split it up into a few containers and drop the extra's in the freezer/fridge. you can add extra working time, this way instead of wasting product. if you mix putty, it is best to spread it out as thin as possible on a sheet of plexiglass or something similar, or it will kick off faster than two sixteen year olds in the back seat of their parents car.



> Made a little progress last night. I laid the fillets in, taped and laid the cloth in the bow compartment, all wet on wet. No pic yet. Kind of a milestone with my first big chunk of glassing. It went ok I guess but took allot longer than I thought it would. I had one batch of resin cook off because I mixed it too soon, doh  :. Live and learn.


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks for the tips. Hadn't thought about the fridge. I do have a little beer fridge in the garage


----------



## tomahawk

I completed the glassing of the inside with the biax tonight. I'm pretty happy with it.I had to do the section forward of the mid seat patchwork because I measured the cloth wrong and cut it too short....whoops
I plan to cover the sides, seat top and decks with 6 oz after I flip it and glass the bottom, hopefully on Monday.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Looks great...Keep them pics coming...


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks Shalla.

Well I flipped her, filleted the outside seams and gave the outside a coat of epoxy last night. This morning I rounded off the edges cut all my biax tape and laid out all the wide cloth. I was surprised there was enough cloth to cover the entire outside of the hull up to the rubrail and both transoms. 
I bought the FG kit for the boat and the plans only call for 6" up the side. I was going to fill the gap with 6 oz cloth anyway. I still have enough to probably do the inside hull sides. I don't know if e-boat mismeasured or if thats normal. Anyway, I started going to town, got all the tape done, laid out the starboard half of the bottom and side, wetted all that out and then looked at my epoxy stash. There may have been enough to finish it or maybe not it was that close. I didn't want to start and not be able to finish (if that even matters?) So I ordered a 1 1/2 gallon kit from e-boat and I hope to pick it up tomorrow morning. I will still be in the wet on wet window of 24 hrs to hopefully finish it off tomorrow. Glassing the hull sides made it too close to call with the epoxy. In hindsight I guess I should have just used what I had and I could have finished it up tomorrow and still been in the wet on wet window. Oh well I am a rookie. Heres some pics:
Primed and ready.









Look at all this cloth.

























Taped









A little more than half done.


----------



## Gramps

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

So with that glass down that means you about 50% done right? Going to be on the water in April. Haha.  Do you plan to fair, prime & paint the hull before flipping?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Lookin' Sweeeeet!


----------



## jdpber1

that a boy coming along


----------



## tomahawk

> [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> So with that glass down that means you about 50% done right? Going to be on the water in April. Haha.  Do you plan to fair, prime & paint the hull before flipping?




i think I will. I still have to put the runners on the bottom and spray rails on the sides yet.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## tomahawk

Finished glassing today. It came out pretty good I think. Yesterday was definitely smoother. I don't know if it was the temperature difference today (mid 80's) or if I was too close to the 24hr window for wet on wet, but it sure wanted to bubble today and didn't wet out near as well. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## tomahawk

Got her sanded down yesterday. Today I'm going to be working on the runners/strakes and the spray rails. Both are structural on this boat.


----------



## tomahawk

Today I got the runners glued on. I still need to do a little shaping on them. I hit them with a 1/2 roundover bit with the router. I am going to glass over them, hopefully tomorrow. Gotta keep moving forward.


----------



## tomahawk

Glassed the runners yesterday


----------



## jdpber1

looking good.. should be on the water before you know it


----------



## tomahawk

> looking good.. should be on the water before you know it


Thanks, I'm hoping 

Today I got the spray rails screwed and glued. The screws come out once the epoxy glue sets up. No fasteners in this baby.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Looks like you are lay good glass. It looks great. Do you have a motor yet?

Nate


----------



## tomahawk

> Looks like you are lay good glass.  It looks great.  Do you have a motor yet?
> 
> Nate


No unfortunately. Iv'e been watching CL but I am undecided between a 20 hp 4 stroke (New or used) and a 25 hp 2 stroke.


----------



## PG350

I have to say my used 1997 25hp 2 stroke Merc has some balls but is very noisy. On my first trip out I loved the power but was secretly wishing I did not have to yell to have a conversation with my friend on the boat. I wonder how the 20 4 stroke compares in power? My friend has a 30hp Tohatsu which is super quite but I swear it has less power than my 25hp 2 stroke merc.


----------



## tomahawk

Good point on the noise PG. A 25 4s would be too heavy for this boat I think. Trying to keep it around a 100lbs.

Forgot my manners thanks Nate.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Lookin' really sweet! And to think you weren't gonna' post this build...


----------



## WhiteDog70810

> Good point on the noise PG. A 25 4s would be too heavy for this boat I think. Trying to keep it around a 100lbs.
> 
> Forgot my manners thanks Nate.


No prob.

I've got my beast of a Go-Devil for now, but I really want that Suzuki 20 HP 4 stroke although I probably would be happy 75% of the time with a 9.8-9.9 HP 4S MercHatSan. The 4S vs 2S discussion has been beat to death here, so just look through those threads and decide what is more important to you: performance and durability or quiet and fuel efficient.

Nate


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Can't agree more with the glass work comments... that glass work is tight [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]
If you get in a pinch or have the need I have a 15 hp Yam 4stk you can borrow for a test run or three ...Your not far away...jus' let me know...


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks shalla I may take you up on that. I'm kind of curious about the 15. That is what the designer recommends for the boat as designed.

Today I get to sand off and redo some of my fillets that ran on the underside of the spray rail. Its really weird, it only did it in a couple of sections about 4 feet worth. 
There will be setbacks I guess. :


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

It doesn't matter if it is 6' or 60'...there are always setbacks...the smaller the boat the cheaper the set backs ;D
Jus' let me know 'bout the motor.....Happy to help...


----------



## cutrunner

> It doesn't matter if it is 6' or 60'...there are always setbacks...the smaller the boat the cheaper the set backs ;D
> Jus' let me know 'bout the motor.....Happy to help...


Ain't that the troof


----------



## tomahawk

Today I covered the spray rails with some 6 oz cloth....Not much but at least its something after a few unproductive days.


----------



## tomahawk

I just thought sagging fillets was a setback. This was a monster. I was checking the flatness of the bottom at different times during the build. Apparently I neglected to run the straight edge all the way to the transom because I discovered a 1/4" of rocker in the last 16" of the boat. 
I inquired about it on Bateau's site. The designer said a 1/2" of rocker was designed into the boat and it was nothing to worry about. The building notes do not mention this or even to be mindful that it can occur. 
A couple of guys PMed me about it being a common issue with the GF series builds in the past. I did some research (on their site) and in the past the recommendation was always that the last 4-6 feet of the hull should be flat and it should be fixed. I read several articles and forums about it and had pretty much decided to fix it when I got a pm form a Bateau forum member. Unbeknownst to him, he had it in his GF14. 
He was never really that happy with the performance of his boat. It porpoised when solo and struggled to plane with a good sized passenger on the mid seat. It ran 23 mph with a 15hp. He decided to flip the boat and check the bottom and found 1/4 inch of rocker at the transom. He fixed it and picked up 4-5 mph, lost the porpoise and basically said it performed like a new boat.
I'm just about done with the repair. I built up the back of the boat with a ground down angular piece of 1/4" meranti epoxy glued down and staggered layers of biax. It turned out pretty good. I laid the last of the glass tonight and will fair it over the next couple of days.
Pics:


----------



## Brett

That wasn't a mistake, T'hawk.
You just discovered part of the learning curve, on the underside of your hull.
It's only a mistake if you don't catch it until the hull is completed.

I've made worse... :-[  ;D

Keep on building, it's fun to watch and remember.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

A build will remind you that you are indeed still mortal. I guess karma feels some humility serves to keep us grounded. I had several "oh, you dumb chit" moments. Cuss, kick some garbage cans, drink a beer in the mourning chair and then carry on with the build. This too shall pass. It is still lookin' good.

Just wait until your final coat of fairing compound doesn't kick because you didn't stir it enough and you get to scrub unset epoxy off the entire hull with steel wool and acetone.

Nate


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks Brett. 
Nate thanks for giving me something to look forward to. I can hardly wait.You are a little ray of sunshine. 
This is indeed a learning experience and surprisingly enough I wasn't all that pissed about it. I guess Iv'e mellowed some in my advanced age...My beer consumption has increased proportionately to age and my retirement from the full time workforce :


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Looks great! Now your Runners have a little taper as they trail off ...Looks cool IMO  
If I posted all my screw-ups my thread would have twice as many pictures  ;D
Keep them pics coming...


----------



## WhiteDog70810

> Nate thanks for giving me something to look forward to. I can hardly wait.You are a little ray of sunshine.


I wish I could say it was simply the baseless fiction of a sadistic imagination.  

The punting of an unsuspecting garbage can has documented therapeutic benefits, but if you have a good retired dude zen thing working for you, that is cool too.

Nate


----------



## tomahawk

> Nate thanks for giving me something to look forward to. I can hardly wait.You are a little ray of sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it was simply the baseless fiction of a sadistic imagination.
> 
> The punting of an unsuspecting garbage can has documented therapeutic benefits, but if you have a good retired dude zen thing working for you, that is cool too.
> 
> Nate
Click to expand...

I thought I did. Its probably ruined now since we talked about it. 

Thanks Shalla


----------



## tomahawk

Fairing has begun.


----------



## tomahawk

Man fairing sucks and I suck at it. I don't know if I have the patience to make it straight or paint it a flat color and be done with it...


----------



## tomahawk

Second round was started but I ran out of micro balloons.


----------



## Brett

If y'er doin' it using just elbow grease, I feel y'er pain. :'(

But there are easier ways to get 'er done.  :-?











What? Not helpful?  ;D

Now ya' know why I built a beater.


----------



## tomahawk

I don't think my compressor can keep up with one of those babies. It has a hard enough keeping up with a DA. I have looked though, big $$ for a good one to.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hey Tom..PM me and I'll come show you a few tricks I've learned ....All you need is one 6' aluminum batton that can flex to the average shape of your hull.... I do most of my fairing with a 1/2"x 3/4" x 4' long aluminum bought at home depot....
If you use a batton to pull your wipes you will sand very very little....Again I would be happy to show you if our schedules can workout....Looks Great BTW


----------



## WhiteDog70810

> Man fairing sucks and I suck at it. I don't know if I have the patience to make it straight or paint it a flat color and be done with it...


The first coats are the worst, but I honestly didn't mind fairing the outside of the hull (I am a freak). Just fair until you can't stand it any more and call it good. The inside of my hull got much less attention. 

Get some QuickFair when you get more microballoons. Microballoons fill the big holes, but QuickFair allows for better final coats. I was using a 14" drywall knife for spreading fairing compound and wanted something even wider. If Shalla can save you work using a 6' baton, listen to the man!

I made my own fairing boards. Don't bother. If you can't justify a big compressor and pneumatic longboard for one build, consider buying the 3M Hookit 4.5"x30" longboards from Jamestown Distributors or Bateau.com. The good 3M 60 grit sandpaper comes in sheets, not rolls. You want 60 grit for the early work and 100 grit to smooth it up. I gutted through with 80 grit followed by 100 grit because 80 grit was the coarsest I could get on a 3M StickIt roll. I wanted more grit during my early coats. I used several types of paper and the 3M stuff is the best by far if you can justify the upfront expense.

Nate


----------



## tomahawk

Yeah Nate, I already made a 30" fairing board out of some 1/4" ply and epoxied a pair of handles on it. My compressor is pretty small, it will run a DA but it runs the whole time. Those long boards take even more air.
I have a 10" drywall knife I was spreading with. I will check on a bigger one or for some aluminum at lowes. I did get a 3 quart kit of quick fair.
Thanks for the tips shalla, sent you a pm.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## mrbrownliner

Tomahawk,

I am loving watching your build! I just started my Indian River Skiff from Bateau about two weeks ago so I am learning from watching you move along. I will start a thread on it shortly as three wasn't much interesting to post on my first week other than joining four pieces of plywood together!

Lee


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks Lee. Good luck on your build. I have enjoyed mine up until this point.


----------



## tomahawk

Double Craiglist score. Went to look at trailer and the guy had a 2011 Nissan 20 HP 4s electric start. He says only 7 hrs on it and it looks it to me. Its real clean under the cowl. 2 years of warranty left. Wooo friggin Hooo  I feel kinda like I stole them but he was a grown man...
Motor has sat in a shed for almost 2 years and needs a carb rebuild. Its a tiller but he converted it to remote. I will be converting it back to a tiller. I have all the parts but an ignition switch and kill switch. The trailer is clean as a whistle to. I'm stoked.
Now I need to get off my butt and resume fairing.


----------



## Stormchaser

WOW! Trailer looks perfect, and the motor is a bonus! Congrats, now hurry up...lol.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Nice score. Is that a long shaft motor? 

Nate


----------



## tomahawk

Yes sir it is. 
Iv'e been slacking and haven't touched the boat in a couple of weeks. I'm off for the next four days and have no excuses...


----------



## WhiteDog70810

You usually find better deals on long shaft motors. I had to look back to confirm you made it with the 20" transom. I wish I had done that in hindsight. I planned on using a jackplate, so I didn't care. That decision has proven to be problematic since.

Nate


----------



## tomahawk

Fairing, fairing fairing.....AHHHHHHHH....

Its coming along slowly and looking better, been sick and had my truck wrecked for me. It hasn't been a great couple of weeks. I'm switching to quickfair to finish it up. I hope to get primer on it next week. We'll see.


----------



## tomahawk

Started working on the sharpening the chine edge and transom edge of the running surface. I poured it yesterday with a mix of epoxy, wood flower, silica and milled fibers. Going to work on planing it down today. Ignore the crappy fairing job.


----------



## tomahawk

Then there was primer. What a relief. Got a few minor spots to fair but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## tomahawk

I got the Gatorglide G4 on over the weekend. This stuff is slicker than snot. The color is supposed to be "Marsh Mud" but it is really light. I guess the additives in the G4 lighten it up over the G2. I went with the G4 because its supposed to be more abrasion resistant than the G2. We'll see. I got 4 coats out of a quart.

Next up: Flip it after this cures a couple of days and finish the inside...

http://www.gatorglide.com/G4.html


----------



## tomahawk

I flipped her today. Her guts haven't seen daylight since I don't know when. 
I'm going to have to strap her down though. If you bump it she's sliding off of the table. That gator glide is no joke. My son and I set her in the grass to flip it and you could spin it with one hand.


----------



## tomahawk

Got a little done on the center seat compartment. There will be a cooler recessed into the seat. The platform it will sit on was foamed underneath. The sides will be foamed as well over the drains and chase tube.




























Rod tubes fitted in the mid seat.


----------



## tomahawk

Been getting a little done here and there. I slurried the bow compartment to fill the weave up before I coat it with white tinted epoxy. I got one side of the mid seat foamed in, I'm waiting on my gps/fishfinder to get here so I can run the wiring before I foam in the other side. I made the cooler cutout. I wish I would have gone a little lower with it. I kept the cutout though, if I don't like it I will make a hatch out of it. 
I have four coats of white tinted epoxy in the cooler compartment, It looks like it will take four more to be opaque, really wishing I had gone with gray now, If I do the bow and the rear deck storage, I will have a gallon into it it seems like. It would have been way cheaper to paint if that is the case. We'll see...
I'm really happy with the way she is looking. Next up is getting the jackplate built and the transom drilled and getting the grab bar built so I can finish off the mid seat.


----------



## tomahawk

Still plugging away. I cut and glued on some rod holders towards the bow and finished out the rod tubes in the rear seat. Rods can go in from either direction front or rear and are long enough for fly rods. 
I made some risers in the bow compartment so the two 3 gal fuel tanks will sit level in there. I also added some blocks for the tank tie downs. That is four coats of tinted epoxy in there, still not opaque but I'm not putting anymore coats on it...I'm debating on whether to put a door on the bow compartment or leave it open. I have a vent and the hardware to do it but I just want to get done at this point... 





































Chase tube into the mid seat cooler compartment for the GPS fishfinder and LED lights










Whats this?....If the boat ever ends up in the hands of any Gators or Hurricanes, It will always be a Seminole skiff    The vertical tube will be glued to the horizontal chase and the compartment will be foamed in after I get the wires run. 










Thats about all the progress except for some drill and fill for vertical rod holders and cup holders.


----------



## tomahawk

Jack Plate and Carbon Fiber grab bar.....Check...2 layers of 50/50 Biax FG/Carbon. 

I'll add 2 more layers after this cures and then a crossbar or mini console.


----------



## LWalker

> Jack Plate and Carbon Fiber grab bar.....Check...2 layers of 50/50 Biax FG/Carbon.
> 
> I'll add 2 more layers after this cures and then a crossbar or mini console.


Tell me some more on the Carbon grab bar. I saw on one of the forums where they used a pool noodle to make poling platform legs, but yours looks like it is a smaller diameter...which I like! How are you going to attach it to the boat/mounting bracket?


----------



## tomahawk

I used foam pipe insulation from Lowes.

As far as mounting I haven't really decided yet. Possibilities include, FG flanges http://www.frpsupply.com/inc/sdetail/73/100, making some flanges out of meranti, making a mold and pouring an epoxy flange and finally hole sawing through the mid seat top and glassing it directly to the inside rear frame of the mid seat, under the seat top. I will have access to it through the cooler cutout. I'm kind of leaning toward option 4 right now it will be the strongest with the biax below the seat and a filet around the tubes where they pass through the seat but it would be nice to have it removable to...


----------



## LWalker

Cool! I found this link a while back about making Carbon shafts including a neat idea about using heat shrink tubing to squeeze out excess epoxy and producing smooth finish.

http://www.solarcomposites.com/MakingShafts.html

Are you going to coat it with anything to prevent UV damage to the epoxy?


----------



## tomahawk

> Cool! I found this link a while back about making Carbon shafts including a neat idea about using heat shrink tubing to squeeze out excess epoxy and producing smooth finish.
> 
> http://www.solarcomposites.com/MakingShafts.html
> 
> Are you going to coat it with anything to prevent UV damage to the epoxy?


Yes sir I did read that, in fact that's where I got my CF/FG sock. I did not spring for the heat shrink though. That stuff costs almost what the sock does per foot, Since it was my first try I didn't want to spend the extra. If I do any more I will probably use it.
I haven't decided how to finish it yet. I may put a couple of coats of UV resistant epoxy or clear it. I'm not really sure how well the UV resistant epoxy holds up though.


----------



## tomahawk

I got some work done on the grab bar. I cut and glued up the shelf for the GPS and backrest support and got a coat of black tinted epoxy on most everything.


----------



## tomahawk

Its just so freaking hot and humid here, but got some done. I drilled out the holes for the fuel line chase to the bow, ran the PVC, bent it with a heat gun, ran the fuel line and tacked the PVC down. It came out pretty decent and I don't think it will look too bad with the fuel chase stacked on top of the wire chase considering I foamed the port side of the mid seat w/o running the chase during a fit of brain fade... I also partially foamed the starboard side of the mid-seat compartment. It started storming and had to shut everything up. It was just too hot to do anymore with the doors closed up


----------



## erikb85

I like what you did there. I am wanting to put my pvc rod tubes on my rear deck, rod tips facing the transom. I kinda wanted to box that area in and fill with foam. In my mind I was concerned with the foam expanding too aggressively and pushing my pvc up and bowing it in the middle. It doesn't look like that happened with yours so I can rest a little easier.


----------



## tomahawk

It will be fine as long as the tubes are supported front and rear. I also epoxied mine in behind the flare.
I used the thin wall 1 1/2" 160 PSI pipe not the thicker schedule 40. The thin wall is much easier to bend and flare and is plenty strong enough.


----------



## LWalker

I hear ya on the hot and humid. I have been do some pre glass fairing with the longboard and I get completely soaked within 2 minutes! At least I don't have to go to the gym!


----------



## tomahawk

I heard that. N FL is even hotter than S FL.
I got a little done today, it was just too hot to do much though.
I finished foaming in the starboard mid seat compartment, glassed over the pvc chases and glassed the mid seat top.


----------



## tomahawk

Over the last couple of days I glued down the mid seat, Glassed the top of the bow deck and rear deck and did some fairing on the grab bar.


----------



## LWalker

Looking good. What is the base of the grab bar made from? Are you gluing or bolting it down?


----------



## johnbw620

Very cool. That's been a lot to take on.


----------



## tomahawk

> Looking good. What is the base of the grab bar made from? Are you gluing or bolting it down?


1" meranti ply and it will be bolted there are backing plates under the seat top and support. We'll see how it works. It seems plenty strong. If it doesn't work, I'll glue it or glass it down.


----------



## tomahawk

> Very cool. That's been a lot to take on.


Thank you. Its been a lot of fun.


----------



## Godzuki86

Man. You are hanging tough! I would have quit months ago. Keep the pics coming! 

Andy


----------



## tomahawk

Iv'e been getting a little done here and there. I laminated some 1/2 meranti to raise my transom and glued it down. I will glass it later tonight maybe. I had planned on using a jack plate but was advised against it by a couple of guys that run these boats. They tend to run bow high and the JP just makes it worse because of the change in the CG. When I test fit the motor the AV plate was 1" below the bottom and I didn't want it that low.

I needed to get the motor out of my shed and start doing some work on it so I built a motor stand out of a 10' 2x12. It works pretty good and is compact enough to stick out in the shed when I'm done with it. The guy I bought it from converted it from a tiller to remote. I'm converting it back. I have most of the parts but have to order a few little things.
I will probably offer up the remote parts for sale later if anyone is interested.


----------



## Zipper146

That is definatley going to be nice when it's done! Can't wait to see what it looks like. BTW where are you gonna fish that boat?


----------



## cutrunner

Wow nice, i havent kept up with the thread lately but man its comin out sweet!


----------



## tomahawk

> That is definatley going to be nice when it's done! Can't wait to see what it looks like. BTW where are you gonna fish that boat?


Thanks Zip and Cut. It will be fished mostly between Vero and Stuart

I've been fairing the inside lately, getting close to paint


----------



## tomahawk

I did a little work the last day or two. I glassed over and did a little fairing on the transom riser, mounted the motor again and drilled and filled the mounting holes. I did a round of blended filler on the inside and part of a round of Quick Fair.
Well I used up the rest of the Awl Fair I had. That is the pink filler on the riser.


----------



## tomahawk

Two coats of primer are on the inside, needs one more though. Looks great all one color...


----------



## LWalker

Looks Great! I can't wait to get mine one color....won't be long, the outside at least.


----------



## tomahawk

I wanted to paint the outside hull sides and transom today. Of course there is 90% chance of rain today. 50, 60 80% for the next two weeks. Saturday is 30%, but of course I'll be out of town.....sigh  

Edit: It sprinkled just a tiny bit, but never really rained    I knew it... It was black as can be....Worked on the grab bar a little bit instead. I'll try it again on Thursday I guess.


----------



## anytide

that's sweeeet.


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks tide, I'll be getting with you for some stuff later.

She has some color 

Insides will be desert tan.


----------



## makin moves

That's looking great, sweet ride.


----------



## LWalker

Looking good! What paint and application method did you use?


----------



## tomahawk

The bottom is Gator Glide G4 in marsh mud and the green is Monstaliner rolled on. I really like it. It has a smooth texture with a satin sheen compared to regular bed liner and it comes in lots of colors.
The inside will be the same in desert sand with Kiwigrip nonskid on the decks.
http://www.monstaliner.com/

http://www.gatorglide.com/G4.html 

I wouldn't use it on your boat, its too pretty, but this one is going to get lots of hard use and is a test bed for future projects.


----------



## tomahawk

Today I installed the bow and stern eyes, shark eye nav lights, drain, bilge thru hull and got all the wiring in the bow done for the nav lights and LED.


----------



## tomahawk

I got the inside painted with the desert sand Monstaliner today. It came out pretty good I think. The pics don't look that great though, the camera just doesn't capture the color well. I will try some daylight pics tomorrow. I'm shooting for Kiwigrip non skid on Thursday. 

Masked off:

































Color:


----------



## tomahawk

Here's some more pics, but my camera is limited I guess. It still won't show the true color of the tan.
I really like the looks of the Monstaliner, especially on a jon style boat like this. There is a learning curve in using it for sure, especially on the inside. The next time I use it I will have it down pat. I have a few globs but nothing I can't live with. On large areas, their instructions for brushing in the corners does not work because by the time I got back around to where I started, the roller was lifting what I had brushed, but I like I said I can live with it.

The grab bar is almost done, needs another coat or two of epoxy on the carbon fiber to smooth it out a little in some spots.


----------



## tomahawk

Today I got the Kiwigrip down. I'm pretty happy with it. I think I put it down a little too thick its pretty aggressive. The color came out pretty good to considering they couldn't match the desert sand. Once again my camera wont capture the colors very well.


----------



## LWalker

Can you take a closeup of the texture?


----------



## tomahawk

> Can you take a closeup of the texture?


Sure, I'm also going to hit you up for some decals when I get her registered.

The directions say use a 1/8" notched trowel to spread it for a factory non skid look and 1/4" notch for more aggressive. I split the difference with a 3/16" and its pretty aggressive. You can also brush it on then roll it. It was super easy, just have to mask off good, it will splatter and sling it. 
In the last pic you can see the slight texture of the Monstaliner which is less aggressive than traditional nonskid.
The Monstaliner looks nonskid but its not. You can add traditional nonskid to it between coats but I didn't really like the looks of it.


----------



## tomahawk

Crappy weather all day here. I did finally go out and do some rigging yesterday afternoon/evening. Finished the wiring in the mid seat for the GPS/Fishfinder and a blue LED under the grab bar. Mounted a bunch of stuff. All I have left is wiring the panel and switches in the stern, mount the motor, get some cushions made, put her on the trailer and get her registered....
Oh and get the motor running, build a tiller extension and maybe a poling platform and....and...and...  :lol:


----------



## Jigalode

Build is looking clean!


----------



## Brett

Are you planning on a "bump" cover to prevent damage to your switches?
Knees, coolers and gear will snap those toggles off. Guess how I know? :-[


----------



## anytide

looks good T-hawk , real good !


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks guys.
I got it registered the other day, all the wiring is finished. I need to put it on the trailer, mount the motor, figure out a tiller extension and poling platform and thats about it. 
The motor parts i need are are back ordered though  
The guy I bought it from had converted it from a tiller to remote and I was missing a few things.

What did you end up doing Brett? I never thought of that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Brett

Nothing complicated. Just a cover hinged on the top that fit over the switches.
Easy to fabricate from wood or fiberglass. Rounded edges/corners to prevent bruises to knee caps.
Saw one made from a tupperware sandwich container.


----------



## tomahawk

Cool. Thanks


----------



## Godzuki86

Light at the end of the tunnel! Looks really good!!

Andy


----------



## tstaebell

Very awesome Wana see the end result


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks man it won't be long. I've been sick as a dog the last few days and been waiting for back ordered motor parts.


----------



## tomahawk

Iv'e been getting a little done here and there. Got her on the trailer. Looks a lot smaller out of the garage and on the trailer. ;D I still need to get a small horizontal bunk for the bow. Figure out what I want to with a cooler cushion, grab bar back rest cushion, tiller handle extension, small poling platform and get the motor mounted and running. Closing in on it...
I may have to take it to a shop for the motor. I have the service manual but it doesn't show much about the throttle cable setup. The guy I bought it from had hack job converted it to a remote and lost some of the tiller parts ....Carb needs rebuilt as well.


----------



## LWalker

Looking real good! I am sure you are dying to get it wet.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

Looks incredible! Can't wait to see it on the water and slimed.


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks gents. I am getting pretty antsy. 
This build has been one of the most rewarding things I've done. I am hooked and this one won't be the last one.


----------



## anytide

i'd be proud !


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks guys. 
Today I mounted the motor, installed all the fuel line fittings, got the throttle cables and all the other parts installed that the previous owner removed when he converted it to remote steer. It was a backyard Magyverd type conversion btw...  
The carb needs rebuilt, I'm trying to decide if I want to try and tackle that or not.





































Heavy ass cooler for some up front weight. I put a block of closed cell foam under the front of the cooler to level it out. Works great.


----------



## tomahawk

I finally got some pics uploaded of what I've been up to. I'm pretty happy with most of it. 
I built a short, removable platform for the back deck for poling and a seat. The tiller goes over the top of it. The deck is 1/2" meranti glassed over and the legs are carbon fiber. The underside is black pigmented epoxy and kiwigrip is on the bottom of the legs. There are blue LED's underneath also. I still have to paint it (Olive with Army Camo Seadek). It will be secured with SS turnbuckles.
The rod holders were my first attempt  with the carbon fiber that I tried to remove from the mold/mandrel. (I left the pipe insulation in the grab bar). I used mold release wax on 1 1/2" thin wall PVC and it didn't work for crap. I thought they looked good so I left the PVC in and used them. The ones that I epoxied to the grab bar still need some UV epoxy on the mounting pucks.
For the tiller extension, I used 1 1/4" thinwall PVC as the mandrel. This time I used silicone spray and wrapped it in heavy visqueen. It worked like a champ, slid right off. In retrospect, I wish I would have tried harder to taper the extension. I tried once but it was a fail and CF is too expensive to waste so she is the same thickness its entire length. Maybe next time. They were fun little projects.
I'm running out of things to do and the carb rebuild looms....  : 
Pics:








































































































































Edit to add more pics.


----------



## tomahawk

Iv'e been piddling away. I got the platform finished and topped it and the pelican cooler with Seadeck. The mid seat cooler and grab bar backrest will be seadecked as well, I'm waiting on some 1" thick underpad for that. I also put together the 20' FG pushpole and stickit anchor. I got both kits from Maxgain systems out of GA. I have less than $150 in both including shipping. The pole is a little flexy, nothing like CF or graphite, but it will do for now.


----------



## Brett

Finished up right nice, TH.
Heckuva better job than my luan skiff.


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks Brett, yours looks pretty danged good to all these years later.


----------



## tomahawk

Today I finished up the mini-platform once the rain stopped. I still need to hook up the wiring for the lights under the deck and tidy up the wiring underneath. I left pigtails for the anchor light and led's, so three quick connects, heat shrink and I'm done with that.
On to the carburetor... :-/


----------



## anytide

thats nice !!!


----------



## Parrboy

This boat really turned out nice man. It's got to be a great feeling to see it come together after all that hard work! Nice job


----------



## Dadvocate

Topnotch work and very unique. Like all your color choices and finishes.


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks guys. Full disclosure, I did let the little woman pick the colors. She did good and she surprised me with her choices. She picked the cammo seadeck to


----------



## LWalker

Looks great!


----------



## tomahawk

> Looks great!


Thanks man!

I got the under pad for the SeaDek this week and installed it on the cooler seat and back rest. I got the underpad from Hydroturf and its 1" thick. It was pretty hard to cut because its so thick. It looks ok I think, but not great. I kind of wish I had gone one size thinner, 11/16" would have been easier to cut clean. Anyway, it looks pretty good and will make a good, durable, no maintenance seat pad.
I'm going to attempt the carb today or tomorrow, there is virtually nothing else left to do....maybe a front casting platform...hmmm :


----------



## tomahawk

Maybe the first of many? Maybe a few anyway. Who knows. Iv'e had some offers, had requests to build some and I'm ready to put it in back in the garage. You know how people talk out their azz. I live adjacent to a busier street and people stop and ask to look at it all the time...I won't lie, its a good feeling!


----------



## tomahawk

I guess I did something right, she fired on the first pull. I'm pretty stoked but kinda bummed because I won't be able to splash it until next weekend probably....


----------



## tomahawk

She is splashed. It was pretty cool and windy. Everything went pretty well. 
The motor ran good, got up on plane well, no porpoising, topped out around 24-25 at 3/4 throttle. The only issue is at full throttle (while running, not out of the hole) it sounds kind of like its hitting a rev limiter (I don't know if this motor has one or not, 09 Nissan 20HP 4 Stroke). If I back off the throttle it stops. It sounds kind of like a miss with a slight backfire maybe. Its hard to describe. It runs well at all other throttle positions. The prop is a little beat up. I have it set on the third hole up from the bottom. Ideas are welcome.

Pics:






















































I have a couple of videos my wife took I will try to figure out how to post.

Edit: Heres a video of it running. It has a Doelfin on it. It sure seems like there is a lot of rooster tail off of it. Do I need to change the motor position? Remove it? Its on the 3rd hole and the AV plate is one inch above the bottom.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsWl4P1aK5A

Edit: I started another thread in the Outboard section relating to the motor issue.


----------



## JRP

Sweet build very nice.


----------



## tomahawk

Thank you sir. I am really happy with it. 
Everyone that sees it seems to like it. I got several comments at the ramp, I would say thanks, but the little woman would say he built it himself and start a discussion. I didn't think I was ever going to get it in or out of the water. But thats a good thing


----------



## jbedul

I read this thread over coffee this morning...Time well spent. This takes "Build Thread" to a different level.

What an awesome boat that anyone would be proud to own.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Very nice! It doesn't squat much at all. You have a little bit of porpoising on the high end, but load will have a significant effect on that. You could drop it a hole, but you might notice a drop in speed in the mid range. If you are hitting your rev limiter you likely want to play with your prop. You need to know your RPMs, so a tach will be necessary. I wouldn't change much until you run it with your normal working load a few times.

Nate


----------



## tomahawk

> Very nice!  It doesn't squat much at all.  You have a little bit of porpoising on the high end, but load will have a significant effect on that.  You could drop it a hole, but you might notice a drop in speed in the mid range.  If you are hitting your rev limiter you likely want to play with your prop.  You need to know your RPMs, so a tach will be necessary.  I wouldn't change much until you run it with your normal working load a few times.
> 
> Nate


Thanks Nate. 
I do see that in the video now that you mention it. It may have been the cheap point and shoot camera though, some of the video she took is really choppy in places. It may be slightly porpoising, but I could not feel it when running. 
I'm going to get one of those cheapo Tiny Tachs to check rpm's with.


----------



## 83Maxwell

awesome boat. congrats!


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks!


----------



## greghugo

Your boat build looks great! I was wondering if you could explain the grab bar a little more. I was wondering about the mold you used, does it get removed or just remain inside? How did you attach the feet to the grab bar? I have never worked with this material. I wanted to try and use it but think I need to learn more. 

Thanks


----------



## gillz

> She is splashed. It was pretty cool and windy. Everything went pretty well.
> The motor ran good, got up on plane well, no porpoising, topped out around 24-25 at 3/4 throttle. The only issue is at full throttle (while running, not out of the hole) it sounds kind of like its hitting a rev limiter (I don't know if this motor has one or not, 09 Nissan 20HP 4 Stroke). If I back off the throttle it stops. It sounds kind of like a miss with a slight backfire maybe. Its hard to describe. It runs well at all other throttle positions. The prop is a little beat up. I have it set on the third hole up from the bottom. Ideas are welcome.


Great build Tomahawk  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]Your motor has a rev limiter set at 6100rpm and it sounds like your hitting it. 
I am working on resolving the same issue on my boat. 
I went to a 4 blade 10 pitch on my boat and I still hit my rev limit at 6200 at times and it feels like it cavitates a bit at WOT. I just dropped my prop off yesterday to add an aggressive cup to the prop and I hope that will keep my rpms below the limit and give it more bite at WOT. The four blade also eliminated the vibration in the mid-range on my motor. I think a four blade 11 pitch prop will keep you under the limiter, but if you want to maximize performance go with the 10 pitch and cup it if you feel it needs it. That prop is pretty cheap in aluminum , about $70, and their charging my $21 at the local prop shop to cup it for me. Keep us posted.


----------



## tomahawk

> Great build Tomahawk  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]Your motor has a rev limiter set at 6100rpm and it sounds like your hitting it.
> I am working on resolving the same issue on my boat.
> I went to a 4 blade 10 pitch on my boat and I still hit my rev limit at 6200 at times and it feels like it cavitates a bit at WOT. I just dropped my prop off yesterday to add an aggressive cup to the prop and I hope that will keep my rpms below the limit and give it more bite at WOT. The four blade also eliminated the vibration in the mid-range on my motor. I think a four blade 11 pitch prop will keep you under the limiter, but if you want to maximize performance go with the 10 pitch and cup it if you feel it needs it. That prop is pretty cheap in aluminum , about $70, and their charging my $21 at the local prop shop to cup it for me. Keep us posted.


Thanks Gillz. I got a tiny tach to check my rpm's just to be sure. I plan on testing it Sunday or Monday and will go from there.


----------



## tomahawk

> Your boat build looks great! I was wondering if you could explain the grab bar a little more. I was wondering about the mold you used, does it get removed or just remain inside? How did you attach the feet to the grab bar? I have never worked with this material. I wanted to try and use it but think I need to learn more.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. I will send you a pm. Give me a day or so to work up a tutorial.


----------



## greghugo

Thanks,


----------



## tomahawk

I also posted this in the prop thread I started, but some had shown an interest on this thread as well.

I went with a Powertech SRT3R9PTN30 9.5" 10 pitch. The top speed increased to 26.5 mph @ 5990 rpm and cruise at 20 mph @ 4800 rpm. That was with me and the wife. I didn't run it alone. I was hoping to get closer to 30 at wot but I'm still really happy with it.
I even poled it a little today


----------



## tomahawk

Got some better pics of her last weekend. It was my wife's birthday and she wanted to go out and she is never without a camera  
We went out at Round Island and it wasn't bad at all. The three ramps we passed on the way were complete zoos though...


----------



## permitchaser

Great job on the boat I followed your build and your pictures will help others in thier build

Noticed you had a Pole Cat pole holder do you also have one of their poles. I have talked the the owner and he helped in extending my pole

Now just slim it


----------



## tomahawk

> Great job on the boat I followed your build and your pictures will help others in thier build
> 
> Noticed you had a Pole Cat pole holder do you also have one of their poles. I have talked the the owner and he helped in extending my pole
> 
> Now just slim it


Thanks man!
Yeah he's a real nice guy, he called me personally when he had a question about my order I'm using the Pole Cat john boat push pole clips and the holder.
I built the pole from a kit from Max Gain Systems but I will be upgrading eventually.
She has been slimed on multiple occasions. I usually forget a camera though. Nothing really photo worthy anyway, a few small reds and trout :-/
I got a Ram mount for a camera, I just need to figure out where to put it.


----------



## permitchaser

No big deal you will get lots of catches on that boat and show us. My boat has been in the restore mode and I have only caught small black tips, Grunts and a big striper in fresh water

Hoping to get my first Red Fish and Tarpon on fly this summer


----------



## dwin

Been following this awhile now, very nice job Tomahawk. I keep thinking I'll run into you on the river one day & see it in action. I'm on the Treasure Coast also. If you see an olive lowtide with the sticksteer airboat style... thats me. Stop & say Hi so I can drool on your fine boat.


----------



## tomahawk

> Been following this awhile now, very nice job Tomahawk. I keep thinking I'll run into you on the river one day & see it in action. I'm on the Treasure Coast also. If you see an olive lowtide with the sticksteer airboat style... thats me. Stop & say Hi so I can drool on your fine boat.


Thanks man! I saw a couple of Lt raptors when we were pulling out from Round Island on Sunday of memorial day weekend. Was that you? If it was, ya'll came out right behind us.


----------



## tomahawk

I had used a supposed UV resistant epoxy on my carbon pieces......not so much on the UV.  It had started turn gray so I painted it all black. Once I painted it, the grab bar and tiller extension got pretty damn hot, funny how that works  Anyway, I googled rope wrapping and learned how to do spiral hitching/coxcombing and wrapped the tiller extension and grab bar in OD 550 cord.
Maybe now I'm done....who knows.... 
I did order a set of plans last week... :-X


----------



## LWalker

That looks real nice, I did several areas on my bay boat and they have worked well. 

What plans did you order?! You know you can't just make a statement like that.


----------



## tomahawk

> That looks real nice, I did several areas on my bay boat and they have worked well.
> 
> What plans did you order?! You know you can't just make a statement like that.


Haha ;D Thanks...It's nothing super exiting, another stitch and glue boat for my son. Its a Swift Canoe 16, their take on a Gheenoe. http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=SC16


----------



## LWalker

I like that! Is it bad that I have already begun thinking about what I am building next?


----------



## tomahawk

> I like that! Is it bad that I have already begun thinking about what I am building next?


Its a disease man....Let it flow over you  
I'm thinking two down the road, a bay/offshore boat...


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Be sure to post a build thread for the SC16 also. I've been very curious about that build, but never been able to pick the brain of a builder.

If it actually works as advertised with a 6 hp, it would be a neat setup.

Nate


----------



## tomahawk

You got it Nate!

Edit: I will admit to thinking of using a 9.9 on it and adding a little extra glass and a false floor.


----------

